# Abogadillo de tres al cuarto



## blasita

Hola:

Hay un par de hilos sobre "de tres al cuarto", pero no se ofrecen traducciones.

Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente: _Es un abogadillo de tres al cuarto_. Descripción de una persona. Quiere decir que es un abogado de poca categoría, del montón, nada brillante, insignificante. Se combina "de tres al cuarto" con "abogadillo", con lo que digamos que es algo más enfático.

Se me había ocurrido _shyster_, pero como tiene el matiz de ser deshonesto no me convence nada. Mi traducción: _a cheap/third-rate lawyer._

Gracias por vuestras sugerencias.


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

I agree that using 'shyster' here carries an implication of the lawyer being crooked. For that reason I would avoid that choice of wording, unless that is what you want to imply.

 My initial thought was 'second-rate' which, to me, implies that he is just not that good (at his job) -- that is, he is ineffective/he doesn't get the desired results.

'Cheap' here means that he doesn't charge much for his services, at least in my opinion.

Another possibility might be: *a two-bit lawyer *which implies, to me anyway, that he is cheap and ineffective.

This also shows an attitude of contempt.

Let's see what others say.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hello Kayokid.

So I see that I was wrong about "cheap" (I didn't actually want to say that he doesn't charge much) and "third-rate".

Your suggestion sounds good. Thanks a lot for your help. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Alisterio

Another term to describe someone that is mediocre or who doesn't stand out from the pack is "run-of-the-mill": "...a little run-of-the-mill lawyer..."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

As blasita, I always thought that "third rate" described someone who is very inneficient in his work. Maybe we are both too old fashioned?


----------



## blasita

Thank you for your suggestion, Alisterio.

Thanks, Oldy. Oh, definitely, I am old-fashioned.  Anyway, I've got a theory about _third-rate_ not being appropriate: _third-rate_ is more common in BrE and _third-class_ in AmE and/or _second-rate_ fits better in this context for some reason.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ah, that explains it: mine is BrE (at least, that's what I like to think, although it may be third-rate)...


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo, Oldy. Bueno, en realidad es solamente una teoría, una posible explicación. Espero que los anglófonos nos lo aclaren.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Información anecdótica: la escala de notas en las escuelas chilenas es de 1 a 7, y el mínimo para aprobar es 4. Por ello, siempre pensé que la expresión era "del tres al cuatro", y que era un chilenismo. 

Nunca es tarde para salir de un error.


----------



## turi

Aquí, en España, es "del tres al cuarto".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sí, amigo Turi, ya reconocí que estaba equivocado...


----------



## turi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Sí, amigo Turi, ya reconocí que estaba equivocado...



Tenemos que reconocer que, a fin de cuentas, somos humanos!


----------



## blasita

turi said:


> Aquí, en España, es "del tres al cuarto".


Hola, Turi. Sí, es común el uso de "de*l*", pero yo también lo empleo con "d*e*". Y soy española. Además, así aparece en el DUE de María Moliner y en el DRAE. Un saludo.

¿Alguna aclaración sobre "third-rate" o alguna otra posible traducción, por favor?


----------



## turi

Yo abogo por "mediocre".

Saludos, t.


----------



## onbalance

_small-time lawyer_ me parece una mejor traducción


----------



## turi

onbalance said:


> _small-time lawyer_ me parece una mejor traducción



No puedo más que estar de acuerdo.


----------



## kayokid

onbalance said:


> _small-time lawyer_ me parece una mejor traducción



But there's a difference between being a 'small-time lawyer' and a 'second rate lawyer', right?


----------



## onbalance

Se supone solamente que mi sugerencia corresponde a la descripción que blasita nos dio.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias también a ti, Onbalance.

Lo que se quiere expresar es simplemente que es un abogado cuyo trabajo es mediocre, de baja calidad. Es un abogado de baja categoría, es decir, que no será muy conocido, no será caro, etc., pero no se alude a nada en concreto; todo esto será consecuencia de su gran mediocridad. Me parece que me quedaré con "second-rate".

Gracias a todos.


----------



## fernanduz

Es común escuchar el calificativo: "de cuarta" (de muy bajo nivel). In English it'd be: "low-grade/quality".


----------



## Wandering JJ

In BrE we'd probably say "a second rate lawyer/solicitor"

Two-bit, small-time, etc. are more AmE.


----------



## onbalance

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias también a ti, Onbalance.
> 
> Lo que se quiere expresar es simplemente que es un abogado cuyo trabajo es mediocre, de baja calidad. Es un abogado de baja categoría, es decir, que no será muy conocido, no será caro, etc., pero no se alude a nada en concreto; todo esto será consecuencia de su gran mediocridad. Me parece que me quedaré con "second-rate".
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Small-time es una mejor traducción por varias razones. A fin de cuentas, es mucho más corriente de la traducción con la cual te has quedado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernanduz

onbalance said:


> Small-time es una mejor traducción por varias razones. A fin de cuentas, es mucho más corriente de la traducción con la cual te has quedado.
> 
> Saludos.


"Small-time lawyer"= "abogado de corto tiempo"?
Tal parece que a los fines de la traducción al español, queda mejor: "low-level lawyer"=abogado de baja calidad".


----------



## blasita

Hola, Fernanduz. A lo que se refiere Onbalance es a esto: 





> small-time /ˈsmɔlˈtɑɪm/ adj › not very important or successful: _a small-time football team._ (Cambridge Dictionary)


 El diccionario de la casa lo traduce como "de pacotilla, de poca monta". Un saludo.

Many thanks, JJ. Cheers.


----------



## nelliot53

blasita said:


> Hola, Fernanduz. A lo que se refiere Onbalance es a esto:  El diccionario de la casa lo traduce como "de pacotilla, de poca monta". Un saludo.
> 
> Many thanks, JJ. Cheers.



*De pacotilla* es lo que usamos por acá. (de baja calidad)


----------



## fernanduz

nelliot53 said:


> *De pacotilla* es lo que usamos por acá. (de baja calidad)



Habré escuchado como 50 veces ese adjetivo ("de pacotillas"), aunque pensé que se decía en plural.

Mi confusion fue haber hecho una muy literal translation de "small (corto o pequeño)-time". 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## turi

"small time" es, hasta ahora mi más firme candidato.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Nelliot. Sí, "de pacotilla" también se usa normalmente por aquí. Un saludo.

Mi duda está en la diferencia de matiz entre "second-rate", "third-rate" y "small-time".

Se me ha pasado comentar que sugerí "mean" por equivocación. Pensaba en "abogaducho", que también tuve que traducir. Lo digo para que no confunda. 

También añado unos datos sobre el origen de la locución "de tres al cuarto" por si son útiles para alguien. 





> *¿Cuál es el origen de la expresión ‘de tres al cuarto’?*[...]  Pero ¿cuándo y por qué empezó a utilizarse?
> 
> Entre los siglos XIV y XIX se acuñó una moneda de cobre española llamada *‘cuarto’* cuyo valor era ínfimo y equivalía a *cuatro maravedís de vellón*. Hoy en día equivaldría a poco más de una diezmilésima de euro.
> 
> Al igual que en la actualidad, por aquella época los comerciantes también ofrecían genero a bajo coste o rebajado, siendo muy habitual poder adquirir en algunos mercados ambulantes tres productos por tan solo un cuarto.
> 
> Eso quería decir que aquello que se adquiría por un precio tan irrisorio era de una bajísima calidad, surgiendo rápidamente la expresión ‘de tres al cuarto’ para señalar y referirse  que algo o alguien tenía muy poco valor (monetario, no de valentía). [...]
> 
> El equivalente popular de hoy en día podría ser cuando nos referimos a algo como que *‘es de todo a cien’* o *‘de todo a un euro’*.


Fuente: http://blogs.20minutos.es/yaestaell...-el-origen-de-la-expresion-de-tres-al-cuarto/.


----------



## fernanduz

blasita said:


> Hola, Nelliot. Sí, "de pacotilla" también se usa normalmente por aquí. Un saludo.
> 
> Mi duda está en la diferencia de matiz entre "second-rate", "third-rate" y "small-time".
> 
> Se me ha pasado comentar que sugerí "mean" por equivocación. Pensaba en "abogaducho", que también tuve que traducir. Lo digo para que no confunda.
> 
> También añado unos datos sobre el origen de la locución "de tres al cuarto" por si son útiles para alguien. Fuente: http://blogs.20minutos.es/yaestaell...-el-origen-de-la-expresion-de-tres-al-cuarto/.



Así que se podían comprar tres bienes por 0,0001 euros? Pues cómo han aumentado los precios desde entonces!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

blasita said:


> Hola, Nelliot. Sí, "de pacotilla" también se usa normalmente por aquí. Un saludo.
> ...
> También añado unos datos sobre el origen de la locución "de tres al cuarto" por si son útiles para alguien. Fuente: http://blogs.20minutos.es/yaestaell...-el-origen-de-la-expresion-de-tres-al-cuarto/.



Como tú, sigo con la duda entre "second-rate" y "third-rate". Y gracias por la cita sobre el origen de la expresión. Perfectamente claro, y remacha mi equivocación de tantos años...


----------



## onbalance

No quiero simplificar las cosas demasiado, pero se podría decir que second-rate se traduciría como "mediocre" y "third-rate" como "muy mediocre." 

Un saludo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

onbalance said:


> No quiero simplificar las cosas demasiado, pero se podría decir que second-rate se traduciría como "mediocre" y "third-rate" como "muy mediocre."
> 
> Un saludo.



But, are *both* expressions used im AmE/BrE? That's what blasita and I have been trying to findo out...


----------



## onbalance

Oldy Nuts said:


> But, are *both* expressions used im AmE/BrE? That's what blasita and I have been trying to findo out...



Las dos se usan en el inglés americano. No sé de lo de Inglaterra. Les repito que "small-time lawyer" es una mejor traducción, a menos en los EEUU.


----------



## blasita

Vale, gracias de nuevo. Intento encontrar un término que se use tanto en el inglés americano como en el británico, luego me voy a quedar con "third-rate", que creo que también se emplea en el inglés británico. Parece mejor opción en este caso que "second-rate" ya que el sentido es el de "of low quality".


----------

